# Flightless london pigeon found



## curlylyd (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello

My dog found a pigeon today whilst we were out walking. She just sniffed at it before I called her off. I was walking along a canal and I think that the pigeon may have fallen from the rafters or window ledge of a tall warehouse building. 

It couldn't fly, but looked fully feathered. I gently picked him/her up and looked around for a possible nest to no avail. I don't know much about feral pigeons but I THINK it is a youngster, because it seems a bit smaller than normal and there are a few spiky feathers amongst the other feathers. I am basing this assumption on my observations of wood pigeons in my garden who rear their young close to the house - they are kind of spiky?!?! But it looks like it ought to be able to fly, if not now, very soon. It has white feathers under the wings which I think means it can't be that young.

Anyway, I carried the pigeon home, as it was clearly not going to last long where it was. I have put him in the spare room in a box with a hot water bottle under a towel so he can warm up/calm down as I read on another website.

I mixed a solution of 1/2 ltr luke warm water, 1/2 tsp salt + 1/2 tsp sugar and after an hour, offered it to him in a little shallow dish. He didn't take any notice of it, and so I found a pipette and touched his beak with that - he just shook his head a bit. I lifted him out of the box and he stretched his wings a bit and then just sat on my hand looking at me (he had resisted a bit earlier in the day).

I think his feathers are a bit puffed out, but I'm unsure whether he needs more warmth. I can't see any injuries. It sounds like he's making a very very slight wheezy sound.

I read that I shouldn't feed him until he drinks ... correct?

I don't want to frighten him too much, although to be fair he seems quite tame, but maybe he just feels really bad. When my partner gets home, I can try opening his beak to see what's going on in there (another thing I've read) and perhaps try to hydrate him.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Best wishes, Lydia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Lydia,

You're doing everything right. He does sound like a youngster if he's small and spikey. He obviously has come out of the nest a bit early and hasn't got his flying skills fine tuned yet!
I would keep him warm as you're doing and if you just drip some fluids along the side of his beak he might sip some in.
It isn't wise to feed them until they're warm and hydrated but you can give him a bit longer and if he seems perky, then a good thing to try, if you have any are defrosted peas or sweetcorn.
As he's not a baby he'll be able to take those and if you feed them he'll be getting fluids from those anyway.
Great idea to check his throat, you've obviously done your homework.

Come back on and let us know later if that's ok.

If you're ok to have a lodger for a short time, he just needs to finish his growing and learn to feed himself and hopefully he'll be fine to release again.

We'll help you along the process of feeding etc and how to release but if you're not able to do this we may need to try and find a rescue centre if there's one by you where they can take him on.

Whereabouts are you in London just in case there's a place to hand.

Keep us posted as to how things are progressing and thanks for helping the little chap out. 

Janet


----------



## curlylyd (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Janet.

I just got him out of his box again and dropped a bit of the water solution along the side of his beak as you suggested.... he seemed to take it in and so I will try again in an hour or so.

He raised his head up high a couple of times after that, although, most of the time he just sits there and his eyes keep closing.

Any ideas what the noise he's making might be? It's like a very faint but high pitched whistle with perhaps a slight bubbling noise.

He has made a few droppings (one all over my trousers) and they are pale yellow with dark green solid bits (nice!??!).

He does have orange eyes on closer inspection - isn't that an older bird thing?

Lydia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Have you had a chance to check his throat out. His poops are probably weak due to diet but if he has canker then yellow could show in his poops. Also it maybe nothing but if he's stretching his neck that could be a sign that he has a slight obstruction, so I'd do that check just in case.

Sorry, should have warned you about the pooping, it gets a habit to have a towel on your lap!!

The sound could be the noise they make when they want feeding. As you're not familiar to him he won't be sqeaking as normal for a feed as he would if his parents were around. If he gets used to knowing you're the food provider, then he'll start to squeak more and maybe twitch his wings.
May have sounded gurgly if you'd just given him fluids.
Mind you did you say you found him by a canal, hope he hadn't got in water and possibly taken some in. Just keep him warm and monitor that for a bit.

Are you able to post a picture of him at all. Might be able to put and age on him better.
For now I'd just keep him warm and maybe feed him some warm peas before settling him down somewhere quiet for the night. Post back if there's anything worrying you but otherwise I'd see how things look tomorrow after he's had some food and let us know.

Thanks again

Janet


----------



## curlylyd (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello again,

Here's a link to pictures of my pigeon - he's now called Piou-Piou!?!?










I've been investigating the wheezing sound and am concerned that he might have Mycoplasmosis. As a London Pigeon he's likely to have been roosting somewhere pretty grim, so it would make sense. He was totally dry when i found him (just before a downpour though) - I don't think he'd been in the canal. Actually it is quite clean anyway - there are lots of wild birds and fish in there and my dog drinks it regularly.

He's very drowsy looking now, and is just standing in his box with his eyes shut - he doesn't look like he's in shock or cold... just sick. I thought it was odd that he doesn't lie down in the fabric nest that I made for him - do they sleep standing up?

You might be able to see the spiky feathers particularly around his face.

His beak is grey, which also reminded me of my young wood pigeon lodgers but actually this could be a symptom.

He's not interested in peas at all but will take the water.

I will keep him warm and check on him in the morning to see if he's made it through. If he does, I guess he'll need to see a vet? Or I found a website called Merca Systems who seem to supply medicines for pigeons. According to one blog I read, if he does have Mycoplasmosis then he would need Aviosan and possibly worming.

I am not sure whether any vets in my area would be happy to treat a pigeon as they are considered vermin around here, so I might be best treating myself. If anyone has experienced these symptoms, it would be good to know.

Thanks,

Lydia


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

looks like an adult to me...as for vets, just tell them he's yours, and if he's acting scared, tell them he is scared of strange places and people. They sleep sitting, or perching, but I doubt he can perch in his condition. Make him a donut, by shaping a rolled up towel like one, it gives him good support, so just sit him in it. you should feel below the base of the neck for the keel bone. right in the centre of his chest. If it sticks out farr, then you should hand feed him by wrapping him like a burrito, a towel as the outside, Piou-Piou as the filling. then you can gently open his beak and pop a defrosted pea into the back of his throat.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Lydia,

Sorry I can't seem to see the picture.

Anyway, it's very wise of you to take the wheezing seriously and look for treatments. Obviously it's a bit of a guessing game when it comes to diagnosing without tests done at a vets. As you say, vets aren't that willing to see ferals unless you say it's a pet of course, but then it may incurr a fee.

I know of an avian vet in South London who will see pigeons. I don't suppose you're in that part of London?

I've not had a rescue with Mycoplasmosis so can't be sure, but if he's fluffed up and quiet then he's quite likely sick in some form.

By the way, I meant to say you would need to hand feed him the peas as if he is young he may not be able to feed himself yet..
you could have him on your lap and maybe best to wrap him in a towel so both hands are free. Then gently open his beak and pop a pea in towards the back of his throat and he should swallow. they generally get the idea of self feeding quite quickly but this will keep his strength up for now.
He'll need about twenty per feeding as a rule but if he's sick he may not want to take so many.
Do you have any vets that you know in your area?

Janet

Just seen you posted about feeding peas as well Elisabeth, thanks.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

There is a vet in London we know of who will certainly see pigeons, but don't know where it is in relation to you

Companion Care Raynes Park
Inside Pets at Home
80 Bushey Road
Raynes Park
London
SW20 0JQ

0208 946 2105

*Ask for Retief Ehlers*

_____________________

and another, apparently:

Midland Veterinary Surgery
655 High Road
Leyton
London E10 6RA

Tel: 020 8539 3538
Tel: 020 8558 5828


----------



## curlylyd (Nov 3, 2011)

So I just tried to feed Piou Piou some peas..... it wasn't very successful I'm afraid. My partner held him and I tried to get peas in, but PP was very resistant to the idea of having his mouth opened.

I managed to get 2 in but they just sat there, so then we had to remove one, and left the other there in the hope that he swallows.

His throat does look yellow, so I think he's definitely got an infection. And he feels very boney on the chest. I really found a sorrowful little bird didn't I!

I just heard about a Pigeon keeper based very close to my location, and have managed to get an email address, so will see if he can help me regarding medicines tomorrow, otherwise I'll try one of the vets you recommended.

Meanwhile, my dog is very jealous that a pigeon is being privately nursed in the spare room - don't worry, I'll protect Piou Piou as long as he a) lives through the night and b) forgives me for trying to clumsily shove peas down his very sore throat 

Thanks for all of your advice and I'll keep you posted.

Lydia


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

yellow throat=canker
solution=metronidazole
you can buy it in tropical fish stores, but if you do, buy one called metroplex by seachem, where the only active ingredient is metronidazole. you should weigh him, so that people (not me!) can give you a correct dosage, I will post instructions on how to make it in a sec.
Since the keel bone sticks out, he is most likely starved....

(ps. to see the image, right click and a little menu will appear, (as I think you have guessed by now) click open image in new tab)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

November-X-Scourge said:


> yellow throat=canker
> solution=metronidazole
> you can buy it in tropical fish stores, but if you do, buy one called metroplex by seachem, where the only active ingredient is metronidazole. you should weigh him, so that people (not me!) can give you a correct dosage, I will post instructions on how to make it in a sec.
> Since the keel bone sticks out, he is most likely starved....
> ...


Unfortunately, we cannot get these Metronidazole-based products in the UK.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Oh nooo :O


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

November-X-Scourge said:


> Oh nooo :O


 

We can order stuff like Fishzole and Meditrich from Jedd's, it just takes a little time.


----------



## curlylyd (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I'm very sad to say that Piou Piou died in the night.

At least I know that I tried everything I could in the circumstances, and he died in a nice cozy place.

Thank you all for your advice - I think I just found a very sick bird :-(

On a brighter note, here is a link to my flickr pictures of pigeons that I've taken previously (with a random swan picture in there too!?!) - the reason I show you, is that there is a particularly cute picture of 2 of my resident young wood pigeons having what looks like a flying lesson from their Mum or Dad. Hope you enjoy it.http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626743076894/

It has been heartening to discover a group of caring people like you, especially after all of the funny looks I got carrying my pigeon home yesterday.

Best wishes

Lydia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Lydia,

I'm so sorry Piou Piou died. He must have been very sick to have passed so quickly. Sadly that's often the case that at the point you find them, they're almost past help.
The only consolation we can draw from cases like this is knowing they were cared for and safe when they passed, so thanks for that.

I love your pictures, I could tell from your posts that you had a love of wildlife and it's evident from the photos that you see the beauty in whatever surroundings you find them in.
I think the young Woodies with their parent is really touching. 

Thank you for all you did,

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sorry to read that.

You tried, and that's all we can do. Sometimes they are just too far gone to recover.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

waaahhhh


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

How sad. On the nice side of things, to know there is yet another tender heart...


----------

